# Groovy DSL Methodenaufrufe



## sh33p (21. Jan 2015)

Hi,

ich bin sehr neu was DSL angeht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Methoden aufzurufen ohne die typische Syntax:

Statt


```
objekt.tueEtwas()
```

zu schreiben


```
objekt  tueEtwas()
```

Vielen Dank!


----------



## susanne_j (28. Jan 2016)

Hi sh33p,

den Objektnamen durch ein Leerzeichen vom Methodennamen zu trennen geht nicht, was allerdings geht, ist Parameter der Methode anzugebgen, ohne die Klammen, geht dann allerdings wiederum nur, wenn die Methode mind. 1 Parameter hat. Ansonsten müssen wiederum die Klammern angegeben werden.


```
class Bla {
    def print() {
        println "Hello"
    }

    def printText(String text) {
        println text
    }
}

def x = new Bla()
// Das geht
x.printText "Hello World!"
// ohne Parameter nur mit Klammern
x.print()
```


----------

